# How old until frogs can be sexed?



## Daniel D (Aug 12, 2012)

Hi all. I got two juevenile azureus back on May 12 (3months ago). At what age are they sexually mature and can be sexed (approx)? Right now, one is slightly wider but about the same length. The smaller frog does seem to have larger toe pads but it's not a big difference from the other.


----------



## Neodoxa (Oct 12, 2006)

Can be sexed at around 10-12 months old. Here is a guide that helps to simplify things:
Josh's Frogs How-To Guides » Blog Archive » How to Visually Sex Dart Frogs


----------



## Daniel D (Aug 12, 2012)

Thank you very much


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

I didn't sex my azureus. I just figured it out. 

Here's how I would tell what ratio of frogs I have: If I saw fighting, separate immediately, and I would most-likely have two females . If nothing happens and I see both frogs calling, I would probably have two males. If they started breeding, I'd have a 1.1 pair. That's how I figured it out. They started breeding. I didn't know which one was which until I saw courting, tho.


----------



## Daniel D (Aug 12, 2012)

One other question. When you say 10-12 months....is that from tadpole or is that from when they leave the water?


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

usually, it's out of water.


----------



## Daniel D (Aug 12, 2012)

Thanks. I have a little ways to go, I guess.


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

how old are they?


----------



## Daniel D (Aug 12, 2012)

I've had them 3 months. I beleve they were 2 months out of the water before coming to me, so let's guess about 5 months


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

12 months is normal for dendrobates sp, but it could be 18 months or more before you get a good read on the sexes. this is why many people choose to buy 4 or 5 froglets, to ensure a breeding pair, and sell off the extra sexed adults.

james


----------



## Daniel D (Aug 12, 2012)

I thought about doing that but, being new to darts, i wanted to ease into it and not get in over my head.


----------

